# How to remove this fastener?



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

I haven't looked too deep into mine but I would assume there is a nut on the other side of it


----------



## CRUZIFIED (Jan 13, 2013)

It looks like, a torx. If my guess is true, try to turn it with a torx bit.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Those are "security screws" basically what is here:


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's an aluminum rivet. You need to drill it out. Use a 3/16" or larger bit, you'll only need to drill in about 1/8” or so then the black "head" will pop off, and you can then work the shaft out...you'll push it into the grille


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

What maven said. Just a rivet. Drill it out and you're good to go.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Start with a small bit and step up a size until the head pops..... otherwise you be drilling the car.


----------

